# Pattison Bald Eagles!



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well it was my lucky day today. In the same place I saw the blue flash this morning, I see these two on my way home.
































Nikon COOLPIX L310
Pictures taken at rice field on fm359/fm529


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Lucky day, indeed! Way to spot 'em!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Cool! I am currently working out there at Aker sollutions and I see that pair almost every morning.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

fishingwithhardheadkings said:


> Cool! I am currently working out there at Aker sollutions and I see that pair almost every morning.


Cool my uncle works there to.


----------



## Hardy776 (Aug 18, 2010)

Is that the Peterson farm?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes Rodney Peterson's rice farm.


----------

